# The I Bet You Can't Game



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 21, 2009)

stop yourself from reading this message.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 21, 2009)

i bet you can't stop looking at this smiley


----------



## Law (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet you can't stop masturbating over that girl who rejected you in high school because you were/are a spotty faced nerd.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet everyone (except maybe Law) gets annoyed by Law's Avatar/sig


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

i bet everyone finds this thread pointless but wants to post anyway


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet you're wrong


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

i bet i'm not


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

Bet you are


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

bet this thread will get locked if we keep this up

EDIT: Bet I'm not


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet it will

Edit: I bet you are


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 21, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I bet you can't stop masturbating over that girl who rejected you in high school because you were/are a spotty faced nerd.


I bet you'll change your avatar and sig back to blue.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet he can't


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet he can


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 21, 2009)

bet he superglued his hand to his wiener...so in other words, bet he can't


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet Law isn't even a cop.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet I'm a Combo Breaker


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 21, 2009)

COMBO BREAKER!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet NeSchn is hot without a shirt.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I bet NeSchn is hot without a shirt.



I bet sometime I will show you guys, maybe.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

bet Brian117 will jerk over NeSchn without a shirt on



Spoiler


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet we can't make 4 pages of this


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

"Always bet on black..."​


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that I bet I will fap to NeSchn.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I bet that I bet I will fap to NeSchn.


I bet that I bet you can't but I bet you will.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet that he he will, whether he bets he will or you bet he will or not


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that I will prove you all wrong by betting that I bet it's possible to fap to NeSchn and then bet that I beat you.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet that your wrong


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that I can forget 9/10/2009 because I bet I have no freaking clue what happened on that date.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet that Rock Raiyu will reply, telling you what happened on that date.

EDIT: and that even when you do know, youll forget it anyways


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet you're correct.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll bet most people can't bet the better bet for betting whether to bet


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet that that was the biggest waste of a post so far


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I'm going to bed now. Later.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet it will take you ages to go to sleep, because youll be wondering who bet on what next


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet your right


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I bet your right


You bet his right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





....I gotta stop being a grammar jerk.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Meh
I bet you're a grammer jerk


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 22, 2009)

...... hang on, what was wrong with his grammer?

btw, i bet NeSchn wont reply until the 4th page of this thread.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet i'm not the only one who doesn't make sense most of the time


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet this is almost 4 pages


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet that this bet will indeed be a bet over another bet which was posted on sum next underground bet 
capisc


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet the bet you just place is a good bet and will beat previous bets as those bets were bettingly bad
...#
bet


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet too


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that the next post will be a bet


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet it won't...oh...wait


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet my virginity that the fucking Harmonix executives won't try to get a Led Zeppelin: Rock Band.

If they somehow do release it, I'll just treat it as a form of celebration


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I bet that I can forget 9/10/2009 because I bet I have no freaking clue what happened on that date.


I bet you didn't know that 9/10 was the date that all 3 of the most awaited games of the year were dumped on the same date so GBAtemp crashed multiple times with lag.


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what, we just need one major release to crash the site. C'mon even if Pokemanz dumped on 7/32/2009 we will still crash.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet if Pokemon was released on 7/32/2009

We'd all die from a month of Sundays


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet this has finally made 4 pages


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet it makes 5


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I'll double post

*Posts merged*

I bet i'm right


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet your posts got merged


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet my post was merged

damn


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that I can call you all gamblers.

*Posts merged*

Gamblers.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet this is a great new game


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet it isnt


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet it is


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that you are going to have a fight.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet i'd lose


----------



## benbop1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet you lost.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet all of you lost the game.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I win by default


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that you're wrong because how can you bet you win when I already betted that you lost...? Cheating bastard.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet i get away with cheating


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that I detect an AR in your brain.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet i won and i won this bet


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I don't have a brain...it's a mass of math and physics pilled ontop of some chemistry and garnished with some computing, belisimo!


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet the word brain mixed around translates to Brian.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet your right NO brain ;>


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I keep my real brain in a jar and feed it jam tarts


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet my brain is bigger but im not big headed


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet scones are better.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet i like scones.

i bet my brain is huge and is owned by area51 but it is transmitting to me wirelessly


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet scones are better but only when they don't have raisins in...bleh


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet I have never had a scone in my life.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet you're lying


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet i like apple tart hhhmmmm with cream.

i bet you like apple tart

*goes to get apple tart and cream* (honest to god) oh *and a cup of tea*


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet tea is the awesomist thing EVER!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i second that bet


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet i third that bet


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet you do


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet he does


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love tea smiley


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet you're a traitor to tea!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet i dont know what your talking about


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that a green smiley looks silly


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet this one is more silly


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet that is going to be removed for pornography.


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (only joking)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet you're wrong


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet more


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









banned for stealing my smiley


----------



## anaxs (Sep 22, 2009)

i bet alidsl will post more in this thread, alot more


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet you guys won't stop osting in this thread.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet I won't be posting right now.

SHIT.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you I won't mak a typo.


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you suck at sex


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you do too.


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you didn't know I'm still a minor and a virgin


----------



## Splych (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you know that I like toast =D


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet I don't


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet i like smileys


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet everyone does


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet your name is christian


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet that's spooky


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet im phycic because i knew your name


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you looked at the brawler card! can't believe I didn't realise that


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you didn't read from the brawler card
Edit:
I bet you knew i was gonna post and thus sabotaged me


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet i almost got you there lol


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet it was because I forgot to eat my weatabix


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet i ate my weetabix Now i cannot be beat


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you can...by "Not-made-from-wheat-made-from-oats-instead-abix" man!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet thats an awesome name. hhhmmmm but they should of called it oatabix


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you like me, lots


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you wish!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> WHOOSH ROCKS



I bet i agree.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you take drugs. Or is just pure delusional.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet I don't take drugs, I even refuse to drink accessive amounts of alcohol


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet i dont know what your talking about. im quoting you ;>


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet i know what everyone's talking about


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you dont  ho sjnwkjn sjns ka? お問い合わせのメールを送信する前に、ぜひお読みください。


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet...what?


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet . . . HA you dont understand what everyones talking about i win that bet


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet it was written in hiragana...i just cba to find a translation


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

iBET


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet your wrong. Also i bet i dont know a word of japanese


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

*iBET!!*


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

ibex!

ooops typo


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet we should stop google-ing I BET


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet it was dominations fault


----------



## Law (Sep 23, 2009)

what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet its always dominations fault. even when its not


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you broke the game


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

YESSSSS i bet i did

broked it broked it broked it

im good at engligh (got an A)


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet I only got a B at GCSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet english is boooooring


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet it is too. we dont have gcse's in ireland but i think its the equivalent of junior cert.(which i bet have to do next year)




(i bet OSW is watching us)


----------



## Law (Sep 23, 2009)

what the shit is this fuck?


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

lol i bet i just warned you OSW iis watching he could ban you.

i bet thats right. Isnt it OSW??


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet he's watching and wetting himself at the thought that something this stupid has gone on for 10 pages


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet he is and i bet it will go on for a lot longer


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet it doesn't get as many pages as the banned game


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> what the shit is this fuck?


fuck this is shit the what?


----------



## Domination (Sep 23, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit is this the what fuck?


----------



## Law (Sep 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is this the shit fuck?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck what shit is this


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet all of you just FUCKING lost the game by posting off topic shit. Damn bitches of cunts.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you all know swearing isn't cool!...but it's fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet swearing is also not cool. But it gets my point across.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet it does!


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you're very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very correct.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet I am


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet that you've said, "I bet I am" about 5+ times now in this thread. I bet you're a broken record.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you like leaves...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you like living under beds.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 23, 2009)

i bet you can't change teh name of teh trhaed :0


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet I can...all I need to do is call up my mod friends.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 23, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I bet I can...all I need to do is call up my mod friends.


I bet you can't....or can you?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet he can


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet you can't


----------



## overslept (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet that all of you just lost THE GAME


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet that in a short time period, one of my mod friends will change this topic title to, "The I Bet You Can't Game".

Just wait.


----------



## Law (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you can't stop posting in this topic because you love cocks so much.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet none of you can squirt milk out of your eyes


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 24, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I bet you can't stop posting in this topic because you love cocks so much.


So you admit you love cock


----------



## Law (Sep 24, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You != Me.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you're lying.


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you *love* 'em


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 24, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I bet you *love* 'em


I bet you do too.


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you are *obsessed* with 'em


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can.

I bet you can't.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you cant eat just one.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you can't eat 15 ghost chilies with drinking a beverage in under an hour.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet it's possible


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet I just p0wned you all by getting the topic changed.


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you gave Hadrian some _service_ to do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give me some too pl0x.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

i bet we all some sweet "services"


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you want to give me _service_, I don't mind. I bet you are better than brian anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bet you didn't rea;ise I used 23 "I bet"s in this post.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet I'm the BEST!


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you mean you are the bestest in _service_. Gimme


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

i bet it's gonna cost you lots of pennies


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you are a young pervert. Just STFU and do it!


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

i bet I'm phoning my pimp! I don't take violence in my business!


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet your pimp is NeSchn, or atleast under the command of NeSchn he is the ultimate pimp king. You won't find help from him! Just do it!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet that you guys will stop arguing (one day...)


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet you can't double the amount of pages in this thread in one day.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet I can

*Posts merged*

Oh I bet I could


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 24, 2009)

i bet we can do it in a couple of days


----------



## alidsl (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet so too


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet on that also


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet that I'll win the game.


----------



## Synchromatic (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet that you all just lost the game.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 25, 2009)

I just did...

I bet you can't lick your own knee.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet you can't lick your own elbow


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet you can't lick in between your legs.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I bet you can't go without saying anything like that for a fortnight


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 25, 2009)

i  bet im back. Back again. Whooosh is back tell a friend


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

Whooosh said:
			
		

> i  bet im back. Back again. Whooosh is back tell a friend


I bet they callin you at 3 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet someone will bet me something stupid next


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet I can game, your topic title is both misleading and libellous.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I bet I can game, your topic title is both misleading and libellous.


Mission accomplished


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 27, 2009)

i bet this should be stickied


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet it can't and will not be stickied cause its not epic enough yet.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet it will be in about a month


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I bet we can't make 4 pages of this


I bet we can!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet this will be stickied if we get 20+ pages


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

I bet you can't *not* make another response to this thread!


----------



## Whooosh (Sep 27, 2009)

i bet your right


----------



## Nerdii (Sep 28, 2009)

I bet your wrong


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I bet you can't *not* make another response to this thread!


I bet that is not a double negative. But I bet it can be a double positive.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 28, 2009)

i bet if your going to go that far, you might aswell make a triple negative to create a posotive and throw in anotherposotive to make a negative and so on.......

i also bet that this will get stickied eventualy, but it will take time.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

I bet you can't divide by zero like I can. OHSHII-


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 28, 2009)

i bet if you devide my e-penis into 1,000,000 equally sized parts, it will still be bigger than yours.


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I bet its bigger because yours is a plastic one, you don't even have one in the first place


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 28, 2009)

i bet you never realised, when your prep teacher asked what the biggest muscle in your mouth was, and you answered your tounge, it was actually my dick


----------



## Domination (Sep 28, 2009)

I bet you didn't know we don't ask stupid questions like that here in the well-built education system of The Republic of Singapore!

Btw, old joke is old.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 29, 2009)

i bet i no longer have anything else, usefull or pointless, to say in this thread until someone brings up a topic wirth betting on.


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 29, 2009)

btw, i bet im not the only one here who has noticed that the title this thread gained after Brian117's betting no longer (infact, im not sure it made sence even before then) is a little bit odd. i mean "The I Bet You Cant Game" ??? Other than a few people, nobodys really said 'I bet you cant' so it shouldnt really be the name of the thread. It's misleading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So i vote thris thread gets changed from "The I Bet You Cant Game" to "The Betting Game"  Also, in the process, it should be stickied


----------



## alidsl (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet I can't not agree with you


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet I can't and won't read your paragraph .:Crimonite:.


----------



## GamerOnHere (Sep 29, 2009)

Must.. resist... posting...
Eating... cake... enjoying...
Must.. resist... posting...
...


----------



## FISHY_au (Sep 30, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> I bet I can't and won't read your paragraph .:Crimonite:.



Fine, be that way. Guess who misses out on his cake now? Huh, how do you like that, *****.

EDIT: Page 16 WOOT!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 30, 2009)

I bet none of you used the word "your" correctly.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

I bet your right


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 1, 2009)

i bet nobody actually cares


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 1, 2009)

I bet you can't care.


----------



## Whooosh (Oct 2, 2009)

I bet you cant *NOT* click on THIS LINK

(BTW: not a rickroll, i bet)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet you I clicked it.


----------



## HackerOfWii (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet YOU clicked it.


----------



## Lucky Star (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet everyone tap'd that


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2009)

I bet you that you can't lick your own elbow


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 6, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I bet you that you can't lick your own elbow


I bet you I can't either.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cDJksH6F0


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 12, 2009)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cDJksH6F0


I bet you can't let this thread die.


----------



## FISHY_au (Oct 13, 2009)

i bet your right


----------

